

Steve Jobs' Business Card from 1979 - anderzole
http://www.networkworld.com/community/node/67906

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Compare and contrast: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1812068>

------
AlexC04
What, it doesn't say "I'm CEO, Bitch" ?

